# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  اضافة نوع جديد Telia Sonera Finland

## abousalma007

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته** * *اهلا بكم اخوانى فى المنتدى المغربى السبورت الأسرع والمتابع الأول** * *اخوانى أخواتى أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
الحمد لله تم اضافة نوع جديد وهو Telia Sonera Finland 
بتمن خيالي ومازال هناك المزيد     *  * للاتصال  GSM:0650848315  SONORK:100.1616146  SKYPE:abousalma007   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
.
.
.
.*

----------

